# tamoxifen from extreme peptide



## chicorudo (Oct 15, 2011)

hi guys

i read that this ptroducts are not for human cumsuption...
im looking for tamoxifen for my pct at the end of my cycle  thats goling to be

dbol 40mg week 1 to 4
test E250  week 1 to 12

pct::tamoxifen 2 weeks after last pin   40/20/20/20

im goin g to start this monday 17 oct

and i want to know if the tamoxifen from extreme peptide are real,good  and why said not for human....its liquid or pill?


----------



## M4A3 (Oct 15, 2011)

First of all, you didn't post your stats, or previous cycle history. So no one can help you.

Secondly, your cycle and PCT you have outlined sucks.

Read these two threads, then come back and ask your question again.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/69292-cycle-advice.html


----------



## chicorudo (Oct 15, 2011)

im 511
weight 175
4yrs  training

i did 1 cycle of dbol 1-4week and test e 1- 8 week.. but dont follow the pct

thats why im asking about the tamoxifen  from this guys  

im not asking is my cycle  or pct its good or no dude


----------



## M4A3 (Oct 16, 2011)

chicorudo said:


> im 511
> 
> im not asking is my cycle  or pct its good or no dude



You should be. Cause it needs help.


----------



## chicorudo (Oct 16, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> You should be. Cause it needs help.




thanks for reply  buddy

but i just wanna know about this tamoxifen from this  guys  thats all about this post


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 16, 2011)

everything I've used from EP has been legit, and many people here would back them so I'd say it's good

Up your test to 500mg per week though... if you're only using 1ml or 250mg that's not enough. Divide your dose into two injections per week, 250mg each.

I hope you are also using arimidex or aromasin? We're not trying to bash but you can cause yourself some serious longterm issues if you don't do things right, just looking out for you brother


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 16, 2011)

dude it says not for human connsumption for the companys own protection
u know any rats running nolvadex?


----------



## chicorudo (Oct 16, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> everything I've used from EP has been legit, and many people here would back them so I'd say it's good
> 
> Up your test to 500mg per week though... if you're only using 1ml or 250mg that's not enough. Divide your dose into two injections per week, 250mg each.
> 
> I hope you are also using arimidex or aromasin? We're not trying to bash but you can cause yourself some serious longterm issues if you don't do things right, just looking out for you brother




THANKS BRO

nad  i try to said my cycle going to be test e 250 2 times a week for 10 weerks  so 500mg  per week

i think i dont explain very weel on my status post hehe  

thanks for replay bro

and about ep  thats the info im looking  if its good   to buy right now the aromasin and tamoxifen  for my pct  im going to start tomorrow and want the  pct stuff  now   fast  and i think EP its the way to go


----------



## chicorudo (Oct 16, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> dude it says not for human connsumption for the companys own protection
> u know any rats running nolvadex?



got bro  thanksss


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 16, 2011)

ahh gotcha, looks ok then

yeah EP has always gotten to me in a few days, using their a-dex now and have used their clomid/aromasin before with good results


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

EP is money!


----------



## chicorudo (Oct 17, 2011)

THANKS GUYS  ,,,i order the product  ..
thanks for replay


----------



## gamma (Oct 18, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> dude it says not for human connsumption for the companys own protection
> u know any rats running nolvadex?



mine love it    of course my rats will kick ur rats ass tho


----------



## chicorudo (Oct 22, 2011)

Damn i receive the product 4 days after pay  that was fast  thanks guys


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya ep is pretty damn great. I've use them a few times


----------

